# Photo added: what I have so far....Photoshop magicians- I need direction!



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2015)

I had a newborn shoot yesterday. WOW are newborns hard work, We shot for 3 hours and I still didn't get all my shots in! 

Anyways, baby is on oxygen and the mom was hoping I could remove the tubes in photoshop. Its currently beyond my skill level, but there is one special photo that I am hoping to be able to do it on. 

I've tried: healing brush, clone stamp, and frequency separation. the cheeks are relatively easy but the nose is proving to be a major challenge. does anyone had any tips or ideas?


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not a baby photog but I know that the skin is so delicate that it's going to take some time to sit and work through them to get that cloned out. My suggestion would be spot healing or clone, the one where you have to sample other areas. Take your time and reselect the area often.

Good luck.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2015)

ronlane said:


> I'm not a baby photog but I know that the skin is so delicate that it's going to take some time to sit and work through them to get that cloned out. My suggestion would be spot healing or clone, the one where you have to sample other areas. Take your time and reselect the area often.
> 
> Good luck.


Im going to keep trying, but around the nose there just isn't enough sample area to keep selecting, if that makes sense.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2015)

It does make sense. zoom in as far as possible to help you get close to a pixel level. (I know its small)

Too bad you couldn't have take one of the nose without the tube, so you could have used it to help with this.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2015)

ronlane said:


> It does make sense. zoom in as far as possible to help you get close to a pixel level. (I know its small)
> 
> Too bad you couldn't have take one of the nose without the tube, so you could have used it to help with this.


Believe it or not, I thought of that, but I only got one, and the shot of the nose  is such a different perspective that I am having issues transforming it on. I'm kicking myself for not getting the nose on this important one. Maybe I can offer to retake it.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2015)

can you cut small pieces and free transform them to help cover up the tubes?


----------



## Buckster (Oct 2, 2015)

Post it here, and folks will be happy to try to help you with it.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2015)

@Buckster heres what I have so far!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 2, 2015)

Honestly, it's looking pretty good from where I'm sitting.  I'm not seeing any evidence of the tubes from here.  I think you've done a really good job of removing them.

Sometimes we get a bit over-critical of our own work, because we know exactly what we started with, and can still see remnants of something that nobody else will EVER see.  It can help to step away for a few hours or even a day or two, if the client can wait, and then come back and look at it with fresh eyes.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Honestly, it's looking pretty good from where I'm sitting.  I'm not seeing any evidence of the tubes from here.  I think you've done a really good job of removing them.
> 
> Sometimes we get a bit over-critical of our own work, because we know exactly what we started with, and can still see remnants of something that nobody else will EVER see.  It can help to step away for a few hours or even a day or two, if the client can wait, and then come back and look at it with fresh eyes.


Thank you. Im glad to hear its not as awful as I *see* it.... ;-)

I SHOULD walk away. I'm just slightly obsessive and it will bug me until I am finished. lol


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2015)

Okay I did a second frequency separation to add spend texture back in her cheeks..    any better?


----------



## Buckster (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah, I like the new one better.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2015)

That looks good to me. Quit pixel peeping. lol


----------



## waday (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks good to me!


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 2, 2015)

It looks good from here but if you want to double check, try making a print--8x10 or so. It will put your mind at ease. ☺️


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Yeah, I like the new one better.


Thanks!



ronlane said:


> zoom in as far as possible to help you get close to a pixel level.





ronlane said:


> That looks good to me. Quit pixel peeping. lol



Hey! Now you're sending me mixed signals!!!



waday said:


> Looks good to me!


Thank you!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2015)

zoom in to fix it, then back out and stay 

It's a fine line.  (I'm REALLY bad at pixel peeping my own images.)


----------



## daisyish (Oct 2, 2015)

If you didn't tell us there were tubes, I wouldn't have even noticed. You did a great job covering it up!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2015)

The photo in Post #11 look fine to me. Go with that.


----------



## DaPOPO (Oct 6, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> @Buckster heres what I have so far!


You did great.. Leave it alone and let the parents enjoy their blessing!!!


----------

